# Goliath V2 prebuilt ceramic ROCC coil



## Smoky Jordan (30/8/15)

Hi guys

Was just reading up on these prebuilt coils and as I prefer just to slap in a prebuilt into my tank and vape away, was wondering if any vendors will stock these

Thank you


----------



## Smoky Jordan (30/8/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Was just reading up on these prebuilt coils and as I prefer just to slap in a prebuilt into my tank and vape away, was wondering if any vendors will stock these
> 
> Thank you


IN HEADING SHOULD READ ROCC COIL


----------



## Alex_123 (30/8/15)

Im interested as well!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (30/8/15)

Yes for us non builders


----------



## Noddy (30/8/15)

I wicked my subtank prebuilt coil yesterday. It vaped alright but it sure is a PITA to wick, so I am pretty sure coil building will just drive my crazy.
I prefer to buy coils. But I also want to try something different than the kangers. Aspire I wont try because of the seemingly unlimited supply of dud coils, as opposed to my more than 1 year on kanger with exactly 2 dud coils.

The problem I foresee is that we buy these fancy tanks, Goliath or Zephyrus, and in a month or 2 the 1 or maybe 2 vendors decide that its not worth stocking these coils. Then we're stuck with a tube thing that cant even be used as a paper weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (30/8/15)

Building is okay for me, I dont mind it at all. But sometimes its just nice to have something you can just screw on and get on the road!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/8/15)

Hey guys we will def be getting in the ROCC coils for the Goliath v2. Will also be getting in the nickel as well.

The Zephyrus we have both Nickel and OCC in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (30/8/15)

Those Goliath ROCC's are the bomb!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (31/8/15)

W


Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys we will def be getting in the ROCC coils for the Goliath v2. Will also be getting in the nickel as well.
> 
> The Zephyrus we have both Nickel and OCC in stock


When will you be getting them


----------



## Sir Vape (31/8/15)

Week to 2 weeks. Waiting on the ni200 stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (31/8/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Week to 2 weeks. Waiting on the ni200 stock



Cool, could you also please sell the coils in the original 5 packs they come in. Buying single coils for a tank system I'm committed to is a PITA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (1/9/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Cool, could you also please sell the coils in the original 5 packs they come in. Buying single coils for a tank system I'm committed to is a PITA.



I agree. And that way we can get "bulk discount".....


----------

